

What the Tortoise Said to Laurie (computer science for kids) - aristus
http://carlos.bueno.org/2011/01/tortoise.html

======
giberson
First time I've heard this take on a Zeno's paradox (I had to wikipedia it to
find out it was a Zeno's paradox). I've always known it from the Meg Ryan
movie I.Q. in the scene where Ed tries to cover the distance to Catherine by
moving half the distance each time. I find it kind of amusing that at 27 this
is the first time hearing a take on the Tortoise and Achilles for something
math related I learned a long time ago from pop culture instead.

------
josephv
[http://www.amazon.com/G%C3%B6del-Escher-Bach-Eternal-
Golden/...](http://www.amazon.com/G%C3%B6del-Escher-Bach-Eternal-
Golden/dp/0465026567)

------
jjcm
For kids? Or for computer scientists who are looking for their dogma in
children's book form? It's humorous, yes, but I don't see a child
understanding the concepts behind it when presented in this form.

~~~
aristus
Can you think of a better way to explain it? Serious question.

~~~
niels_olson
skip Lauren Ipsum, Achilles, and the turtle. Tell you what, I'll print this
out and read it to my kids and let you know.

~~~
aristus
That would be wonderful. Thank you!

------
corin_
Well that was odd.

